# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Saturnalet pararendese te Hanukkas, Krishtlindjeve dhe Haxh-it

## javan

E gjej me interes te debatojme derivatet monoteiste (fete Abrahamike) te se ashtuajturit besim "pagan".

Nje permbledhje e pikave te debatit gjendet ne kete pjesen e meposhtme.

Ne pergjithesi mund te debatohet:

1. Objekti i adhurimit.
2. Detajet e procesit te adhurimit (ritualet).
3. Simbolika e procesit te adhurimit (gjarperi, fjongot, kubi, numrat 9/7, kafka e demit/kaut aka tubat fallopiane te cilat jane gdhendur ne monedhen me te hershme te njohur te Damastionit, kapela e Dioskureve, Ylli i Davidit, Krishtlindjeve, Musliman etj.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUuHQf8eVCw

----------


## land

We circle round creating sacred space,
invoking from the Heavens holy grace.
We call the Gods to guard our solemn rite,
and ward this hallowed ground with walls of light.
Let sky above and earth below unite,
a bond established by Olympic might.
Let fear and discord leave without a trace,
and peace prevail within this holy place.
Let word be deed by this decree.
As it is said, so must it be!
(Sit verbum factum hoc decreto.
Ut dictum est, sic statim fiat!)


bona saturnalia lol.


ps.e gjeta shpejt e shpejt tek dokumentat e mia ne pc.

rituali i solsticit dimeror...ndryshe quhet dhe Brumalia.


ka shume per te thene....later

SATURN+OPALIA(perendesha e..... :shkelje syri: )=SATURNALIA


akoma cuditem sesi fete monoteiste vodhen cdo gje nga mitologjia,e transformojne si ju do qejfi dhe sulmojne "paganizmin" egersisht.

----------


## javan

Sepse paganizmi ka qene monotesit. Para se te behej cdo gje per te gjithe dhe t'i sherbente politikes se perandorive.

Jo pa qellim, lidhjen e fillova ne Rome, Saturnalet. 

Pararendesja  Saturnaleve derivon ne Ilirik, Kroni, Cybelen (?), Nenta, Enea. etj.

----------


## land

Statius tha "Time shall not destroy that Holy Day, so long as the hills of Latium endure and Father Tiber, while your city of Roma and the Capitol remain"....dhe ne fakt nuk u shkaterrua kurre as kjo dite dhe as roma(edhe pse u dogj...edhe sot e kesaj dite eshte capitol)

Ps. festa e poseidonit,nga 1-15 janar.




> Sepse paganizmi ka qene monotesit. Para se te behej cdo gje per te gjithe dhe t'i sherbente politikes se perandorive.
> 
> Jo pa qellim, lidhjen e fillova ne Rome, Saturnalet. 
> 
> Pararendesja  Saturnaleve derivon ne Ilirik, Kroni, Cybelen (?), Nenta, Enea. etj.


*KRONIA*...quhej festa...festonin te korrat,u quajt keshtu per nder te Kronit zotit te agrikultures.


ps.nuk e them per ty se ti e di,eshte per lexuesit.




zeus,hades dhe poseidon permbysin atin e tyre titan(liderin e titaneve)....Kronin.pasardhesi hyjnor i GAIA/tokes dhe URANIT/qiellit.

----------


## javan

*ELEMENTET E RITUALIT*


Sakrifica:

*The King Died- Long Live the King!*
Mbreti Vdiq - Rrofte Mbreti

Dita shkurtohet aq shume (vdes), per te krijuar nje Dite te re qe vazhdon te zgjatet (femija e porsalindur rritet) deri ne solsticin pranveror. 

Nje fajtor/kriminel (Mbreti i ceremonise) duhet vrare/sakrifikuar ne emer te pastrimit spiritual dhe rilindjes se nje Mbreti te ri te fuqishem dhe te paster.

Kroni fajtor gelltit femijet dhe duhet vrare nga ritual per te krijuar Mbretin e ri Jupiter/Kronin e Ri qe te sundoje dhe te rigjeneroje fuqine. Sakrifica behet ne nje dhome 4 kendore ne forme kubi.

Abrahami sakrifikon djalin e tij per nje bir me te mire te premtuar i cili do jete babai i profeteve te ardhshem. Sakrifica behet ne Qabe. (Judaizem, Muslimanizem)

Krishti sakrifikohet qe nje profet me i Mire/Bindes se ai t'i dergohet njerezimit sa me shpejt. Ne nje ritual. Ne kryq. Me kater kende/dru.

----------


## land

me zeusin,hades dhe poseidon fillon degradimi mitologjik....sekretet e lashta i ka dodona.

disa kohe me pare solle nje pjese te shkurter materiali ne italishte te vjeter shume shume interesant dhe me vlera te ralla,me pas nothing,hoqe dore...nejse,ke arsyet e tua.


ps.jashte teme ky postim.

----------


## javan

Interpretimi Kuptimor i Ritualit te Sakrifices:






> Restaurator Orbis 
> 
> Per kurban bajram 
> prehet, - jo dash; jo dele; jo lope; jo ka; jo deve - po nje femi! 
> Edhe ti e ke gabim, prehet qingji me i bardhe, me i bukur dhe me i dashur qe ke ne shtepi, me sakte Femiu yt.
> 
> Ibrahimi i shenjte per te hequr qafe njehere e pergjithmone kanibalizmin e prifterinjeve dhe besimit te kote vendosi qe femiun e sakrifices se parapare per kete dite ta nderroje me nje femi tjeter po aq te dashur, te dhembshem, te pafajshem e te paster sa c'eshte nje femi 5-7 vjecar.
> 
> *Kurbani eshte "sakrfice", ndersa sakrifica duhet te te shkaktoje dhembje dhe humbje e jo perfitim ngopje e kenaqesi.*
> ...


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...9&postcount=10

----------


## land

e kam lexuar shume here kte postim.....sakrifica e abrahamit,nje derivat aziatik mjaft i vonshem i sakrificave antike........


poshte kujtimi i tij, nese ka egzistuar!


semitet korruptuan besimet e kulluara antike,dhe ndryshuan fatin e botes....

----------


## javan

Mos u nxito. Eshte kollaj te hedhesh ne plehra.

Brahmin nga Vedet ( Te bardhet mes Indianeve - kaste formuesit, para mberritjes se Perseve/Farsi aty). Per elementet e ketij besimi eshte shkruar me pare nden termin "Vecanshmeria a Madhe".

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...&postcount=264

----------


## land

Maat



Hermes Trismegistus


yes.me pelqen.

----------


## javan

> e kam lexuar shume here kte postim.....sakrifica e abrahamit,nje derivat aziatik mjaft i vonshem i sakrificave antike........
> 
> 
> poshte kujtimi i tij, nese ka egzistuar!
> 
> 
> semitet korruptuan besimet e kulluara antike,dhe ndryshuan fatin e botes....


Te tere popujt kane korruptuar besimin e kulluar antik. Pervec njerit qe emeron vetem cdo here vec nje Zot, e megjithate i ka lejuar te tjeret "t'i permiresojne" cilesine dhe ritualet e tij te besimit.

Por le te mos kalojme ne interpretim fetar te nje teme religjioze.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## land

Maat eshte mashkull/femer...sesa as above so below..........the absolute god/dess....vete zoti/zoja univers......si nje i/e tere :ngerdheshje: 


ne na mbetet te jemi nje grimce zoti/zoje.



vetem ne kete kendveshtrim une e kuptoj monoteizmin "pagan"...perndryshe jo.

----------


## baaroar

> Te tere popujt kane korruptuar besimin e kulluar antik. Pervec njerit qe emeron vetem cdo here vec nje Zot, e megjithate i ka lejuar te tjeret "t'i permiresojne" cilesine dhe ritualet e tij te besimit.
> 
> Por le te mos kalojme ne interpretim fetar te nje teme religjioze.


Më tepër se "besim të kulluar antik" do t'a quaja si vetëdije kolektive e mbështetur mbi dijet e të lashtëve në përpjekje për të bërë një jetë në harmoni të plotë me gjithcka që na rrethon, e dukshme dhe e padukshme.
Ndërsa sot besimet mbështetje kanë frikën ndaj këtij "Zoti", dhe praktikat e sakrificave njerëzore janë dëshmues të kësaj frike.
Një popull "hyjnor" nuk kishte asnjë arsye për të bërë flijime humane pë të qetësuar shpirtin e mendjen e trazuar të Zotit a Zotave.
Ato filluan të praktikoheshin më vonë, pas korruptimit nga ndikimi i popujve që kishin koncepte të tjera.(sepse ishin të paditur)

----------


## land

Saturnalia,filloj te praktikohej si feste ne kohen e perandorit romak Domiziano,nje feste e korruptuar e Kronit(Saturni eshte ekuivalenti romak i Kronit)...fillonte me bankete te medha,sakrifica shpesh here ndodhnin dhe orgjira...pjesmaresit shkembenin urimet e saturnalias si dhe dhurata simbolike,perdornin maska,me ngjyre te kuqe kryesisht(ngjyra e zotave)...sklleverit konsideroheshin perkohesisht njerez te lire.

Saturnalia praktikohej pas krishtit,pra krishtlindjet akoma nuk festoheshin,kjo feste u zvendesua me krishtlindjet sapo perandoria romake u be e krishtere.

origjina e krishtlindjeve eshte tek KRONI.LIDERI I TITANEVE....i permbysur nga te bijte,zeus,hades,poseidon.

----------


## land

Me poshte riti i Saturnalias...eshte fare e qarte se nga e kane prejardhjen krishtlidjet,padiskutim.

po e hedh ne italisht,nuk kam kohe ta perkthej........Saturnalia festohet dhe ne kohen tone.

* 
Il rito di Saturnalia: 

La sacerdotessa dice:

"Questa e' la notte del solstizio, la notte piu' lunga del'anno.Adesso, le tenebra trionfano, e nonostante , rendono piu' luminose le luci.Il resporo della natura e' sospeso: tutto aspetta , tutto cova nel calderone, il Re Oscuro vive in ogni piccola luce. Noi aspettiamo l'alba quando la Grande Madre dara' nuovamente alla luce il sole, quale promessa si una nuova primavera. Questa e' l'eternita' dietro il movimento, quando il tempo non si ferma mai, in un cerchio che ci racchiude tutti. Noi ruotiamo nella Ruota per afferrare la luce.Noi chamiamo il sole dal ventre della notte.Sia Benedetto."

Tracciate un cerchio e Purificatelo, senza accendere le candele.Invoca la Dea e il Dio dell'inverno.Siediti (siedetevi se siete tanti), e inizia un canto ritmato

"Nella morte e nella rinascita, la ruota sta girando, cosa abbandonerai nella notte?(2 volte)"

(Uno della congrega): "La paura."

Tutti: "La paura e' persa nella notte.La paura e' persa nella notte. Nella morte e nella rinascita, la ruota sta girando, cosa devi abbandonare nella notte?"

Attendi che l'energia diminuisca.Alzati e unisci le mani, intrecciando le dita.Un contenitore (tradizionalmente a forma di teschio di animale) , riempito di sale, sta sull'altare. La congrega inizia a girare attorno alla sacerdotessa, in fila, in modo che ognuno di loro si trovera' di fronte a lei.

"LA luce e' nata, e la luce e' morta." (2 volte),

Tira un respiro.

"Tutto passa, tutto svanisce via(2 volte)

Inizia a porre un pizzico di sale sulla lingua dei presenti, a turno, dicendo:

"Questo e' il sapore della morte, non lo dimenticare"

La congrega torna in cerchio, avvolta intorno alla sacerdotessa a spirale.La sacerdotessa inizia un canto catatonico (un canto catatonico consiste un due sillabe , generalmente dittonghi bassi, uno ripetuto espirando e uno inspirando), fino a raggiungere uno stato di trance. Dopo qualche respiro, tutti gli altri la seguono, finche' tutti non sono nello stesso stato.Quando sta(state) per uscirne, la congrega ripete:

"Questo e' uno spazio di perfetta liberta'."(Questo stato rappresenta quello che precede la nascita.)

Rimanete in stato di trance finche' dura, senza forzare nulla.La sacerdotessa esce dallo stato di trance, gli altri continuano col canto,rimanendo in trance.

Ora la sacerdotessa si avvicina ad un partecipante e lo spinge fuori dal cerchio.Questo gesto rappresenta la nascita.(i partecipanti rimangono in trance e continuano col canto)Quando ha finito, la cacertodessa si rivolge ai partecipanti, ancora in trance, dicendo loro:

"Dormite il sonno della rinascita."

Mentre tutti sono ancora in trance, la sacerdotessa cerca di indurre (parlando a bassa voce, senza termini bruschi) a visualizzare le speranze di ognuno per il nuovo anno, per il nuovo ciclo.Poi, la sacerdotessa prende un altro contenitore contenente miele, e lo mette sulla lingua di ognuno, dicendo:

"Questo e' il sapore della vita, non lo dimenticare"

Poi, per risvegliare dalla trance i partecipanti, la sacerdotessa dicemano a mano che i partecipanti si risvegliano ripeono con lei)

"Spargi sale, spargi sale, segui il tramonto a occidente, nel cui regno puoi riposare.

Spargi sale, spargi sale, rivolgi il volto laddove sorge il sole, oltre l'orizzonte, oltre l'orizzonte.

Spargi sale, spargi sale, una cosa diventa on'altra, nella madre, nella madre

Spargi sale, spargi sale,brucia il tuo cuore, brucia in alto, brucia in alto

Spargi sale, spargi sale, percorri il cancello ora, lui non aspettera', lui non espettera'.

Spargi sale, spargi sale, sopra le acque scure del mare di notte, siete liberi, siete liberi

Spargi sale, spargi sale, verso il sorgere del sole, voi siete gli unici, voi siete gli unici

Spargi sale, spargi sale, dentro la tempesta e dentro il vento, per nascere ancora, per nascere ancora.

Spargi il sale, spargi il sale, sulle onde che imbiancano, afferra la luce, afferra la luce

Tutti in coro: noi siamo nudi nelal notte! Noi giriamo la ruota, noi prendiamo la luce.Noi chiamiamo il sole a nascere, dal ventre della notte. 



La sacerdotessa dice:

"Lei pone il viso verso est, e verso Est sorge.!"

Tutti: "Chi e' Lei?"

S(da ora in poi la sacerditessa): "Chi tramonta nel buio?"

Tutti: "Chi e' Lei?"

S: "Chi arriva?"

Tutti: "Chi e' Lei?"

S: "La rinascita."

Tutti: "Chi e' Lei?"

S: "Chi possiede il frutto dorato"

Tutti: "Chi e' Lei?"

S: "Mai divisa"

Tutti: "Chi e' Lei?"

S: "Le sue mani sono sempre aperte"

Tutti: "Chi e' Lei?"

S: "I suoi occhi sono luminosi"

Tutti: "Chi e' Lei?"

S: "Il vuo volto risplende"

Tutti: "Chi e' Lei?"

S: "Colei che passa tutti i cancelli"

Tutti: "Chi e' Lei?"

S: "Colei che rinasce dalla luce"

Tutti: "Chi e' Lei?"

S: "Un grido tra i mondi"

Tutti: "OI! Evohe! OI! Evohe!"

La sacerdotessa guida il coro:

"Regina del sole, regina della luna.Regina delle acque, e del fuoco, dacci il figlio della tua promessa, dacci un nuovo sole"

E' la grande madre che ci rida' la luce, e' la Dea della Vita, che rinasce ancora! LE tenebre andranno via, dove il sole sorgera' ancora"

Sole dorato, tra campi e colline, illumina la terra, illumina il cielo, illumina le acque, accendi i fuochi.

Tutti: "OI! Evohe! OI! Evohe!"

La sacerditessa adesso accende le candele, a inizia a recitare:

"Io che sono morto sono nuovamente vivo, cosi' come il sole , nel suo giorno di rinascita.(2 volte)

Questa e' la rinascita della vita, , dell'amore e delo spirito, e l'inizio di un grande ciclo per tutta la natura.

Noi rinasciamo, noi riviviamo (2 volte)

Il figlio del Sole, il Re dell'inverno."

Inizia un coro di potere (un coro di potere e' un coro di invocazioni ritmiche, durante l'espirazione, generalmente uno iato formato da una consonante acuta e una bassa, ( OI )) fino a creare una atmosfera di unita'.Prima di finire, la sacerditessa dice:

"Io Dio oscuro ha passato i cancelli, e' rinato grazie alla madre, e con lui siamo rinati noi."

Tutti: "Il buio e' finito.La luce tornera',UNa nuova alba, un nuovo giorno, il sole risorge.OI! Evohe! OI! Evohe! Siate benedetti.

Riaprite il cerchio.


*

----------


## shalja1

Pra modifikim i festave pagane si saturnale si perendija mitra si pagzimi me uje te gjurmes se perendise indiane etjetj.

----------


## Baptist

monoteizmi eshte pararendes i diktatures moniste

----------


## javan

Nuk eshte teme fetare, per kete arsye eshte hapur ne forumin e historise. 
Konkluzionet fetare jane personale, per c'arsye nuk deshiroj te perzihem/influencoj ne kendveshtrimin e askujt mbi jeten.

----------


## Uriel

> Sepse paganizmi ka qene monotesit. Para se te behej cdo gje per te gjithe dhe t'i sherbente politikes se perandorive.


Paganizmi ishte një term që përdorej për të identifikuar popullsitë me besim politeist që nuk i takonin besimeve Abrahamike. Vetë fjala latine _paganus_ do të thotë fshatar, pasi popullsia rurale ishte e fundit që provoi konvertimin në krishtërim. Lindja e judaizmit, që çoi më vonë edhe në lindjen e krishtërimt, i shërbeu pushtetit politik të perandorëve si besime monoteiste, pasi ishte një formë fetarizimi i absolutizmit të pushtetit perandorak. Tani ai ishte vullneti i perëndisë së vetme (jo më disa) në tokë, i ngarkuar me rolin për të vendosur rregullin dhe harmoninë në ''qytetin e tokës'', siç shkruante shën Agostini. 

Gjithsesi mështeteni tek ndonjë studjues serioz për këtë zbulim shkencor paganizëm-monoteizëm?!

----------


## xfiles

> *Më tepër se "besim të kulluar antik" do t'a quaja si vetëdije kolektive e mbështetur mbi dijet e të lashtëve në përpjekje për të bërë një jetë në harmoni të plotë me gjithcka që na rrethon, e dukshme dhe e padukshme.*
> Ndërsa sot besimet mbështetje kanë frikën ndaj këtij "Zoti", dhe praktikat e sakrificave njerëzore janë dëshmues të kësaj frike.
> Një popull "hyjnor" nuk kishte asnjë arsye për të bërë flijime humane pë të qetësuar shpirtin e mendjen e trazuar të Zotit a Zotave.
> Ato filluan të praktikoheshin më vonë, pas korruptimit nga ndikimi i popujve që kishin koncepte të tjera.(sepse ishin të paditur)


e ke thene shume bukur.




> Gjithsesi mështeteni tek ndonjë studjues serioz për këtë zbulim shkencor paganizëm-monoteizëm?!


Falsiteti me i madh i pretenduar ndonjehere nga historia ka qene lidhja paganizem-politeizem. Une dyshoj nse Politeizmi ka ekzistuar ndonjehere, ne mos vetem nga keqinterpretimi prej vete besimtareve te keqinformuar, por kurresesi nga kleri pagan.
Kjo vjen ca nga dashakeqesia dhe propaganda e diktatures moniste te monoteizmit(siç e quan baptist), ca nga padituria dhe interpretimi i "shume zotave" ne paganizem si politeizem.
Une kam lexuar nje numer te konsiderueshem dhe te larmishem librash ne lidhje me paganizmin dhe okultin, por kurre nuk me ka qelluar te shoh politeizem. Zotat pagane, te vegjel ose te medhenje, gjysem perendite, etj etj, kane qellim tjeter, qellim per te cilin edhe pse them se kam dijeni te konsiderueshme nuk kam kompetencen per te folur gjeresisht.

Per kete kane faj edhe librat e shkolles qe duke nenvleresuar basimet e vjetra si dhe nivelin e diturise se njerezve ne lashtesi na kane ofruar nje imazh krejt te ndryshem te paganizmit ne te gjitha format e tij, si rrjedhoje e paditurise se popujve qe quanin zot diellin e henen, etj etj ,apo totemizmi.


Ne lidhje me temen, kam degjuar prej studiuesit Jordan Maxwell per Haxhin (e per rrjedhoje Kaben dhe ritin e saj) si simbol adhurimi te Saturnit, Kubi i zi, Katrori eshte simbol i tij, shto ketu ritin e te ecjes ne rreth tij si per te simbolizuar rrathet e tij. 
Por per çudi dita e shenjte e besimit islam eshte E Premtja(Aferdita, Venus) dhe jo e Shtuna(Saturn).
Besimi çifut(jo mistik) eshte tipik i Saturnit, ne te gjitha aspektet.
Kurse besimi kristian pa pike dyshimi  :buzeqeshje: , besimi i Diellit, ose e thene ne menyre simbolike, besimi i Krishtit.

----------

